

Ask HN: What do you do when you're depressed for a day? - anonyfounder2

I&#x27;m a founder of a funded company. We have plenty of runway left, will probably be able to raise another round, etc. Have a small team of really talented people.
But the past couple of days I&#x27;ve been completely down in the dumps. Like... barely able to get out of bed and function. A lot of it comes from my frustrations with the product that I keep playing over and over in my mind - I&#x27;m not sure how we&#x27;re going to &quot;win.&quot; It makes me want to crawl into a hole and die.<p>But I know I can&#x27;t do that. I have to go talk to users and our employees and pretend like nothing is wrong (maybe nothing is?) I mean we have a long way to go, but we&#x27;re on the right course.<p>I just don&#x27;t know what to do on days like today. I don&#x27;t know how to keep going.
======
sjs382
Listen to some podcasts while doing some manual labor.

Cut weeds in the yard. Move some dirt. Dig a ditch.

------
nemexy
I get my ass of my chair and go out. Get a friend or just solo and go to
someplace new, preferably on the open. Don't believe other developers the sun
outside won't kill you.

I live in a city and just a one hour car ride there are countless of different
awesome places to visit, old fortresses, 1000 meters mountain peaks, spa
centers and many more. I haven't managed to visit them all and I have been
trying and I am pretty sure that there are great places that would give you
the inspiration you seems to need.

Your business is still there, it will wait for you. Don't forget you founded
that company and you own it, not the other way around!

------
mak4athp
Have you taken any vacations? Are you maintaining work/life balance day-to-
day?

Your job can be tough, it can be discouraging, and it can make you feel
responsible both for and to a ton of people on a ton of different levels. But
you need to make sure you're taking care of yourself along the way.

If you're like most founders, you're probably overworking yourself and burning
out. Of course you're not going to see the path to success once you've done
that. Take a few days off and do something interesting and self-fulfilling.
Then come back and take a fresh look. You may be surprised at how much more
optimistic and ready you are.

------
jtfairbank
I found sleep and exercise are key. I'm not saying you have to go to they gym
every day, but find something that works for you. For example, I like to take
Saturday off and hike when I can.

As for actually getting work done, I find a change in environment is crucial.
Even just going to a coffee shop with the intention of only working there is
enough to put me in the right head space.

Most likely everything is fine. You have funding, you have runway, you have a
team. In the long run 90% of your immediate worries won't have an effect. So
just find those crucial 10% and go all out on them. :)

------
freedevbootcamp
Stay away from the TV. Stay away from anywhere you can fall asleep. You don't
need sleep. You need to do something that lets you talk to your inner voice
like mowing the lawn, exercise, walking, riding bikes whatever. Talk to your
inner voice about your goals and dreams and who and what you love. Spend time
with family or loved ones. Call in sick to work.

------
refrigerator
I usually drown my sorrows in a TV show binge (Modern Family, usually) and try
to stay around other people as much as possible so I don't lose my sanity.

------
wimagguc
Try mindfulness or yoga. Headspace and Calm.com helped me a lot to get
started, and there is a 30-day-yoga-challenge series on Youtube.

------
brickcap
My troubles seem to have very low self esteem. If I can point finger and laugh
at them they retreat in a corner and sulk there for weeks :)

10 minutes of laughing is a part of my daily routine. It brings in much needed
supply of fresh air and fresh perspective.

------
a3n
Talk to somebody who has some knowledge and view of your company, inside or
out. Sometimes we think things are much worse than they are, and another point
of view can be helpful. Also, it's hard to shoulder that kind of thing alone.

------
chrisgoodrich
Some ideas from my experiences.

1\. Take a deep breath.

2\. Take a walk and regain some perspective.

3\. Do something that makes you feel successful.

4\. Tackle one of the biggest concerns of your product head on.

